# Terra Nova



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Disappointing. Will it get through one season? Not on tonight's double bill, imo.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

a guilty pleasure for me for a while I think. Time travel, dinosaurs, guns, chicks, funky cars... What more do you want?


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Personally I wasn't impressed, CGI was ropey I even thought Primevel had better dinosaurs. The plot actually sounds good but they're going too much for the family drama side and less for the action. I blame the latest version of Battlestar Galactica for these kind of shows, one week you have an action filled episode the next week it's mainly character driven. Battlestar Galactica did that well but Falling Skies and Terra Nova haven't pulled it off.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Ep3 is really no better, but i'll keep watching it.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

spooky, a mate mentioned this and I`ve DL`d it, I may not bother then lol,
He said it was ok, but we enjoyed SGU :tumbleweed:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Intended to watch it but had a ****up setting Sky. I've just noticed it's repeated tonight on Sky2, 9:00, so I'll try again...

I'm actually looking forwards to the second series of "The walking dead" 
First series is just being re-run at the moment. 

Falling Skies is just about holding my attention at the moment. Hopefully they won't cancel it before it gets to a second series.

There not much about in the way of decent Sci-Fi at the moment.


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

The first series of "The walking dead" was very good for a zombie based plot.

Another good series is "Strike back project dawn". Just watch Ep7 and now got to wait another week for Ep8. I almost count down the days waiting for it, lol.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I thought Terra Nova was alright, not amazing but it kept my attention, I'm interested to see exactly where it goes from where the pilot left off as they didn't give much away.



DampDog said:


> Falling Skies is just about holding my attention at the moment. Hopefully they won't cancel it before it gets to a second series.


Have you not finished it yet? if you haven't stick with it as it really gets going through the last 2 episodes, and the cliffhanger ending is pretty good, TNT have picked it up for another season and I can't wait.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Nanoman said:


> a guilty pleasure for me for a while I think. Time travel, dinosaurs, guns, chicks, funky cars... What more do you want?


Er, bit of a story for starters!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Watching the episode tonight and Im thinking, boring!

TBH, its lost me. Its not even as good as Jurrasic Park!

Oh, they're about to be attacked by terradactyls!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

centenary said:


> Watching the episode tonight and Im thinking, boring!
> 
> TBH, its lost me. Its not even as good as Jurrasic Park!
> 
> Oh, they're about to be attacked by terradactyls!


To be honest I think it's pishhh..

Think how exciting it should be, mankind travels back 85million years to start again, it should be riveting. They managed to make it dull as dishwater, and have thrown in another "faction" to try and spice it up.

I'll stick with it, hopefully it will improve it's just about the only Sci Fi on at thye mo..


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just watching ep3 from last night. LMAO. they're supposed to be 1000 years more advanced and they dont have runflats or anything to replace a torch/headlights.


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

DampDog said:


> Think how exciting it should be, mankind travels back 85million years to start again, it should be riveting. They managed to make it dull as dishwater,


and everyone already walks around like it is just your normal average day being there. Right after they got there it was just like they'd been there for years. I'd be walking around in amazement of everything, especially considering the world they came from.

They all act really stiffly, don't know if it is the writing or direction or what but there is no chemistry.

The effects aren't as good as primevel. Most the dino shots are in darkness or have the sun right behind them to wash them out in the picture. It's a shame, lots of possibility, lots of money and lots of hype but missing its mark.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry to bump this but did anyone watch the complete series I finished watched upto episode 13 last night and they have left it open ..

the one thing that always pops in my head is avatar I think you can guess why that is lol

I don't think it's a bad series some of it has you guessing after a while in the great who is it game


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

I have seen all of them and I am still unsure if I will watch any more when it is back on next year.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I think I will just to find out whats in the badlands even though it is fairly obvious


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

I watch it because it's Sci-fi, and there's very little else to watch at the moment. Have to say I've not been gripped by the storyline at all. A far better series is "The Walking dead" it's clever, got few twists and turns and though it could have easily turned into a 'zombie gore-fest' it's far more story character drive, deffo worth watching.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've seen about ten minutes of walking dead but it didn't grab me for some reason I'm also watching Fringe series 3 thats good sci-fi mixed with theoretical science


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Well it didnt get a 2nd series lol
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17269054


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

In all honesty is was a bit ****..


----------

